# Edge random reboots



## markjrenna (Mar 23, 2006)

I have three TiVo's. Only the Edge reboots randomly. 

Is there any way to diagnose this? Is it the Edge software? Figure if it was we would all have the issue. Could it be my hard drive is failing?

Thoughts on what it could be and any action I can take?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

markjrenna said:


> Could it be my hard drive is failing?


Very common issue.


----------

